# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  انتقال مدرسه از شهری به شهر دیگر

## AmirAria

میشه اصا؟ 
ساکن یه شهری نباشی ولی مدرسه اون شهر بخوای بری؟ 
انتقالی هم مدرسه نمونه به مدرسه نمونه است

----------


## Farbod T

بله من مدرسه نمونه بودم این کار و انجام دادم.میشه. ولی متاسفانه جزئیاتش خاطرم نیست. فقط حواست باشه کلاه سرت نره اگه شهر مقصد چندتا مدرسه نمونه داره پیگیر شو که تو رو بهترین مدرسه بندازن

----------


## AmirAria

up
بقیه دوستان هم راهنمایی کنن

----------

